# à l'égard de / à cet égard



## Luis_A

Hola: 
Alguien puede ayudarme con la traducción de esta oración (especialmente lo que está en negrita):
""...le role principal (del Conseil Constitutionnel) est d´imposer le respect de la loi fondamentale au legislateur *comme d´autres instances le faisaient déjá á l´égard de l´administration*"
Perdón por la ortografía, mi teclado no tiene los símbolos.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Luis A, un poquito con prisas pero es un placer ayudarte..

el papel principal (del consejo contitucional) es de imponer el respeto (que sean respetadas), de la ley fundamental al legislador *como otras instancias lo hacian yá(con anterioridad)*, respeto a la administración.

Saludos y buen fin de semana


----------



## Luis_A

Muchas gracias, Francisco Javier.
Que descanses tú también. Saludos.


----------



## Dilsa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour!!!

Continuo con mi tenxo en francés y no estoy segura si he entendido el sentido de esta frase: "Les propositions qui viennent d’être officiellement formalisées par la France en 2007 témoignent bien à cet égard de cette autre exception française [...]"

Mi propuesta es : "Las propuestas que acaban de ser formalizadas de manera oficial por Francia en 2007 muestran otra excepción francesa con respecto a este tema [...]".

*Merci*


----------



## lpfr

Está bien. Solo cambiaría un poquito el orden:
  "Las propuestas que acaban de ser formalizadas de manera oficial por Francia en 2007 muestran bien, con respecto a este tema, esta otra excepción francesa [...]"


----------



## esteban

Hola otra vez:

Está bien tu oración. Quizás _témoignent bien_ es un poquito más fuerte que _muestran _ypodrías reemplazarlo por _ponen de manifiesto_...pero bueno son detalles...

Saludos

esteban


----------



## Domtom

_Desde este punto de vista, las proposiciones que acaban de ser oficialmente formalizadas por Francia en 2007 ofrecen evidentes muestras de esta otra excepción francesa._

O

_manifiestan claramente esta otra excepción francesa._


----------



## Dilsa

Gracias!!!!!


----------



## Farigola

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​Hola internautas,

Cómo podría traducir esta frase?

On l'y retrouve, toujours empressé à l'égard des ambassadeurs 
[à propos d'un commerçant]

Significa que va con prisas debido a los encargos de los embajadores? O que  es servicial con ellos?

Es un tema histórico...

Muchas muchas gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En este caso, significa que es muy atento con los embajadores, demostrándoles mucho interés.


----------



## Farigola

Gracias!!!!!!


----------



## fersi

*NUEVA PREGUNTA

*​Hola, me pueden ayudar a traducir esto al español? La frase completa es Le conseil superieur de la magristrature comprend une formation competente a l'egard des magistrats du siége. Pero no tengo idea de cómo traducir la parte de "comprend un formation competente a l'egard des..."

Gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Le conseil superieur de la magistrature comprend une formation compétente à l'égard des magistrats du siège. 

Yo entiendo:
... incluye una formación competente para los magistrados de la sede.

Como en el post que adjunto, no cre necesario traducir 
"à l'égard" (respecto a):
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=519367

Espera otras propuestas.


----------



## jprr

fersi said:


> Hola, me pueden ayudar a traducir esto al español? La frase completa es Le conseil superieur de la magristrature comprend une formation competente a l'egard des magistrats du siége. Pero no tengo idea de cómo traducir la parte de "comprend un formation competente a l'egard des..."
> 
> Gracias!


formation : 
Es que el consejo superior ... tiene dos configuraciones (ciertos miembros pertenecen a las dos, y otros solamente a una)
 una que tiene competencia respecto a los jueces (magistrats du siège)
otra que tiene competencia respecto a los fiscales (magistrats du parquet)
Aqui te lo  explican


----------



## nezet

*NUEVA PREGUNTA

*​Bonjour, Hola ! 

Comment se traduirait en espagnol "vigilance à l'égard de" ? Je pense que "vigilancia para" se dit mais je n'en suis pas sûre... Voici le contexte: 

_la proportion de ces créances de faible qualité dans les portefeuilles, l’insuffisance de vigilance à l’égard des éléments d’information sur la qualité des crédits _...

Gracias de antemano !


----------



## Annalees

NO estoy segura, pero creo que puede ser "para con" o simplemente "hacia"


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Aquí tienes una traducción para "à l'égard de": http://www.wordreference.com/fres/égard

Más sencillo:... de vigilancia de los elementos ...


----------



## nezet

Gracia !
Saludo


----------



## SOLNATU

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
quisiera x favor saber la traducción exacta de las expresiones: 
à cet égard - 

*** hilo dividido (regla 2: una sola expresión por hilo)
la otra pregunta está aquí http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1428363

Paquita (moderadora)


GRACIAS


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, Solnatu. Te doy la bienvenida al foro.

Desgraciadamente, no se permite más de una consulta por hilo (thread). Por tanto, responderé únicamente a la que aparece en el título: "à cet égard" equivale a "a este respecto". Pero todo depende del contexto.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Disco Méthode

Hola,

à cet égard = con respecto a, en lo que concierne

Un saludo ;o)


----------



## filidor

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos nuevamente,

Tengo un problema con esta expresión, cuya traducción usual (respecto a) no siento que suene bien.

"_Les conseils régionaux exercent leur compétence disciplinaire à l´égard des médecins, des étudiants en médicine,...etc._

Así lo traduje yo: Los consejos regionales ejercen su competencia disciplinaria respecto a los médicos, los estudiantes de medicina...

Conoce alguien una expresión que calce mejor en este contexto?

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aunque la traducción habitual es "respecto a", tienes otras posibles: para con, en lo relativo a, en cuanto a... se refiere, en lo tocante a...

Espera más respuestas, por fa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## filidor

Gracias Gévy,

te parece correcto si utilizo "sobre"

Los consejos regionales ejercen su competencia disciplinaria sobre los médicos....
 
Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No estoy muy segura de que sea lo adecuado y si no cambiaría el matiz. Estuve tentada en un primer momento de decirte que sí, pero ya no lo sé... 

Espera a que otros amigos más fiables en estos asuntos te contesten, por fa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## spain mariam

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​

Bonjour, 

Simplemente, querría saber por favor la diferencia de utilización y significado entre:

par rapport à / à l'égard de

No hay contexto en esta consulta. Quisiera saber cuándo usar una expresión u la otra, por favor. 

Gracias y un saludo. 

María.-


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

- Par rapport à: establece una comparación entre dos cosas: con respecto a, en relación con, en comparación con.

- À l'egard de: = envers, vis-à-vis de; es más bien: para con, respecto a (no hay ninguna comparación con nada, solo indica hacia quien o qué se dirige el gesto o la intención).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

